# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Ako čita forum onaj tko je na rasprodaji kupio plavu h&m zimsku jaknicu br 92...

## dizzy

...bez kapuljače, nek mi pošalje pp ako je želi, preslagivala sam stvari i našla kapuljaču.

----------


## baka

> ...bez kapuljače, nek mi pošalje pp ako je želi, preslagivala sam stvari i našla kapuljaču.


želim @
dizzy da ti se javi novi vlasnik od jaknice, preko ovog foruma mi smo našli drugu šlapicu od piđame (iako još  :Crying or Very sad:  nije doputovala, ali valjda bude)

----------

